# Looking for RP partner(s)!



## ThatOneDutchDude (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello there!

Im currently looking for new people to RP with!
Ive been roleplaying quite a while, in several different ways, though Ive been doing text based RP in the furry fandom for around 3 years.
Im pretty descriptive, and my post length may vary on the situation. A character intro might be two paragraphs but if two characters  are in a conversation my posts may be shorter. I can also adapt to my partner's style. English isnt my first language, so my vocabulary and grammar may be a little silly here and there.
My rps usually center around Romance with some form of conflict. I can do adult scenes, though I am a bisexual male and not very comfortable rping a female, so try to keep that in mind :3

I prefer Europeans because of timezones, but I always try with everyone! Hit me up on my Skype: chaosxtreme911.

Thank you all in advance,
ThatOneDutchFur


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm a merican


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm Vietnamese, does that count ? :3


----------



## ThatOneDutchDude (Jun 29, 2016)

Anything counts! I only prefer Europeans, that doesnt mean I exclude the rest x3

PS edited the Skype, my user is chaosxtreme911... Im Smart.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 29, 2016)

ThatOneDutchDude said:


> Anything counts! I only prefer Europeans, that doesnt mean I exclude the rest x3
> 
> PS edited the Skype, my user is chaosxtreme911... Im Smart.


Do you want rp with me?


----------



## MetroidFan (Aug 17, 2016)

ThatOneDutchDude said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Im currently looking for new people to RP with!
> Ive been roleplaying quite a while, in several different ways, though Ive been doing text based RP in the furry fandom for around 3 years.
> ...



I'd like to roleplay,but I can do text based,though... :l


----------

